# How do I get these rabbits on their back?



## Snowfie (Sep 18, 2011)

I have just recently gotten rabbits (for the intention of breeding for meat).  I've been letting them settle into their new homes but now I need to start handling them better and I am at a loss of how to hold them right.  I have figured out how to lift them and carry them short distances but I dno't know how to get them on their backs.

I have a large buck (about 5 months old and a giant cross of some kind) and a californian doe (about 6-7 months old).  The buck is very personable but doesn't like being held and the doe is very NOT personable.  She's GENERALLY submissive but she is not what I could call emotionally well adjusted and gets scared over the smallest things.

What is the best way to get them onto their backs (to inspect/groom them) that doesn't involved me getting my arms scratched to all heck?

Thank you,


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowfie said:
			
		

> I have just recently gotten rabbits (for the intention of breeding for meat).  I've been letting them settle into their new homes but now I need to start handling them better and I am at a loss of how to hold them right.  I have figured out how to lift them and carry them short distances but I dno't know how to get them on their backs.
> 
> I have a large buck (about 5 months old and a giant cross of some kind) and a californian doe (about 6-7 months old).  The buck is very personable but doesn't like being held and the doe is very NOT personable.  She's GENERALLY submissive but she is not what I could call emotionally well adjusted and gets scared over the smallest things.
> 
> ...


I've just recently got my boys used to flipping so that I'm not getting scratched to heck.  Plus clipping the nails help too.  I don't know if I'm the best person to tell you how, but IMHO everyone needs to find their own way.  I basically take my rabbits place my left hand on their back near their shoulder blades and then put right hand on rump and sweep up and turn on back.  My boys are used to it.  Dobby struggles a little but I can calm him down by talking to him or rubbing his forehead.  He will then go still.  I check everything and then flip him over.   Believe me first few times, left arm was scratched.  All I know is that when you do it, don't hesitate.  Be confident.   You are showing your bunny who's boss by putting on his back.  It's like pinning a dog to the floor.  Both do not like that position and will submit.   Any hesitation shows weakness.  And they will take advantage of that by kicking and squirming.  That leads to scratching the heck out of you.  Good Luck.  You will get the hang of it. 

PS:  I have small rabbits (2-3 lbs) just to let you know so it is a bit easier to handle them.


----------



## DRPepper (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with one of my does, she is 6 months and hates to be handled. she is a generally standoffish rabbit, not mean or aggressive, but hunkers down in the back of her cage and scratches like crazy as soon as you pick her up. I have noticed that she calms down a lot faster if I set her on my lap instead of on the grooming table. Perhaps she feels more secure up against my body. Have you tried flipping your rabbits over in your lap? That's what I've started doing with everyone, turn them over and have their heads against your stomach. it sort of convinces them to close their eyes, plus then the back feet face away from you so you don't have to worry about those claws so much.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 19, 2011)

My rabbit is only 5 pounds so it wont be the same but what I did was after he recovered(had been attacked when I bought him) I got him used to me first and being handled,then I moved on to the back  .   IMHO , I would wait til the female is more used to you and doent freak out because that might make it worse but then again i dont have large rabbits .  :/


  Also I sit mine on my lap then just pick him up , supporting his back legs still and turn him , kind of hard to explain , but maybe if you try a few times they will get used to it , just pet them and stuff . I got scratched the first time or two but then he settled down , good luck !


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 19, 2011)

Laps or grooming table.  Try both.  Mine do not like to be in my lap.  Found that out with lots of scratches.  All I can say, is keep building trust and then find the best way for you and your rabbits to work together.  Everyone is different.   Just don't give up.


----------



## secuono (Sep 19, 2011)

I only roll them over onto their sides, they are always calm. I'm sure they would loose their heads if I rolled them all the way over. Side is enough for me. Easy to roll them onto the other side too. Plus they can get up on their own, no need for me to flop them back on their feet.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is what I do when clipping big rabbits and really mean cavy's nails. I sit down and have my legs up on another chair/ottoman/ rabbit cage than I put one hand on their belly and one hand on their back and flip them over into my arm so the head is resting in my elbow and the rest of their body is resting in my lap. Sometimes, I cover their eyes with a towel so they dont squirm as much. 

And with my experience, you will get scratched up unless you are wearing arm warmers or long sleeves and gloves


----------



## doubled (Sep 24, 2011)

Let me ask the obvious question, I raise for meat only so I am apparently ignorant for the need to put a Rabbit on it's back. Could see doing an Angora maybe because of the fur but why else would you need to "FLIP" a rabbit. Thanks


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> Let me ask the obvious question, I raise for meat only so I am apparently ignorant for the need to put a Rabbit on it's back. Could see doing an Angora maybe because of the fur but why else would you need to "FLIP" a rabbit. Thanks


I need to flip to trim the nails.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> Let me ask the obvious question, I raise for meat only so I am apparently ignorant for the need to put a Rabbit on it's back. Could see doing an Angora maybe because of the fur but why else would you need to "FLIP" a rabbit. Thanks


Judges need to flip rabbits to check them out.  The more your rabbit understands the "flip" the easier it is to handle and less stressful on the rabbit.   They get used to it at a young age.   Plus I like to be able to inspect my rabbits thoroughly.  Completely hands on and my rabbits understand that they need to be checked out completely.   Flips are done when grooming and nails.


----------



## secuono (Sep 24, 2011)

As a person who just breeds for personal use, is that what you are doing, _Doubled_?
If so, that's what I do and I also do not see a point in flipping them all the way on their backs. That's why I just roll them onto their sides, you can reach all you need to, but it's easier and safer if the rabbit freaks out. 
You'd want to get to their underside if they hurt themselves, to clean their bum, brush them or check if the buck hit the right spot, etc. 
But if you are showing and all that, then that's all about making the rabbits all clean and neat and judges need to flip them. Not much point to a full flip for personal meat buns and the such.


----------



## hoodat (Sep 29, 2011)

When it's necessary to turn them on their backs here's how I do it. First be sure you are wearing a long sleeved shirt thick enough so they can't rake you. Rabbits don't claw like cats, they just rake so it doesn't take much to protect you. Hold them on your lap with the rump away from you. When you turn them over use your forarms to control the front feet and the backs of your hands to control the back feet. You then have your fingers free to manipulate as necessary. If you get  a particularly rambuctious rabbit you can also wear thin driving gloves to protect your hands. Driving gloves don't interfere with your actions as much as heavier gloves and they are usually all that is needed to protect you.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 13, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> As a person who just breeds for personal use, is that what you are doing, _Doubled_?
> If so, that's what I do and I also do not see a point in flipping them all the way on their backs. That's why I just roll them onto their sides, you can reach all you need to, but it's easier and safer if the rabbit freaks out.
> You'd want to get to their underside if they hurt themselves, to clean their bum, brush them or check if the buck hit the right spot, etc.
> But if you are showing and all that, then that's all about making the rabbits all clean and neat and judges need to flip them. Not much point to a full flip for personal meat buns and the such.


I raise for meat and I don't  flip mine in lap or on table. I DO flip into my arm, so that I am holding them on their back like a baby, with their head near my elbow, lower than their rump. That is how I hold them to check sex and readiness to breed on does. I use the hand on the underneath arm to grasp tail and hold, then my free hand to pull back on top of genitals to see them. I also use this position to check teeth, eyes, nose, forepaws for matting, back feet for sore hocks, etc. I find it works well. None of mine like to be flipped onto a flat surface.

Shannon


----------



## Tab003 (Oct 21, 2011)

Place the rabbit in front of you with the head towards your belly. Using your non-dominant hand grip the ears and shoulders. At the same time, place your dominant hand on the animals rump. Lift the animal with your dominant hand at the rump and bring the rump toward your belly while guiding the front of the animal up and away from you, keeping a firm grip on the ears. If you lose your grip on the ears, the animal WILL turn over. 

You can now rest the weight of your animal on the floor in front of you or on a table with a proper surface. Continue holding the ears in a firm grip and maintain a slight pressure on the shoulders. This will reassure the animal as you examine it and keep it from injuring either itself or you.


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

hold the ears and the  but , wear gloves if you have to, and do it often


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> hold the ears and the  but , wear gloves if you have to, and do it often


I thought it really wasn't a good idea to hold rabbits by their ears.  Possibly damaging them.  Gloves are good idea though when you first start out.  As the suggestions of long sleeved shirts.  And doing it often helps you bond with your bunny.  Dobby and Kreacher have no problems now.  No gloves needed or long sleeved shirts.  Check their nails, teeth.  Just needed practice.  And I've never held them by their ears.  Were you thinking the scruff of the neck?


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 2seth2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


small rabits you can't hold the ears but big rabbits no problem


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 20, 2011)

I have large rabbits and the person I bought mine from said if you do a football hold ( head and front legs) hidden like you would carry a football makes them feel secure and you are less apt to get scratched. if you scruff at the neck it only gives you about a minute docility. IMHO
practice is all I can say


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 21, 2011)

Some interesting replies here... I suppose there are a million ways to accomplish one thing 

My method is to hold the rabbit up to my body with it's heat towards my neck, and rump towards my belly.  I then grip the rabbit at the back of the neck/base of the ears (if possible I get a little scruff just for security and a good hold).  Then I just roll the bun backwards resting it's back along my forearm and securing the rump against my body.  I am a petite 5'2" and this works for me on anything from my mini-satin to the giant chinchillas.  I use this method to check the teeth, belly, paws, hocks and nether-regions for both sexing and routine checks.  

I have found that most of my rabbits HATE being flipped and rested on a table.  I tried that with my giant chins when I was first getting used to handling them and they almost always freaked when their back/rump hit the table.  I do not trim nails with the rabbit flipped though, so not sure if the way I do it would work for that as it only leaves one hand free.  I trim nails with the bunny just sitting on my lap or, if it is a difficult rabbit, I have DH hold them.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 2seth2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he means holding as in "carrying" by the ears. That is definitely harmful to the rabbit.  I have seen folks do as he said,  just put their hand around the ears and hold on to them as you are rolling them back. This is with the ears laying down flat on the back...


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.  I have to say I'm finding  a lot of different techniques helpful.  Picking out things that best suits me and my buns.  The best way is the way you feel comfortable and your bunnies are used to.


----------

